# Filter help



## FLYONWALL9 (Aug 13, 2015)

GOOD DAY ALL...

I am looking into filters for both personal use and one that is quite a bit less 'portable.' What I have in mind is RO filters. I already use a 3 stage filter for a saltwater reef tank. However, I'm looking more into something like a 5 stage for consumption. In doing so I would need some sort of pump to pressurize the water to push it through the filter when/if city water is not available. For water on the go, I would like a more portable means. Something one would use for lakes, streams, rivers. Again, I would rather have one with a pump so I wouldn't have to rely on gravity or pressure from squeezing a bottle (keeping my 75yo mother in mind here).

This is what I have in mind for larger consumption. This link is just for example sake and not meant to be the one I would purchase. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Stage-Hom...ter-Filters-/221281181826?hash=item338562e082

BUT, in order to pressurize it I would need some sort of hand or foot pump. This is where I will need some help?

THANKS for any help you can offer


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

something to keep in mind is the whole issue of security involving the forging of water .... with the municipal water supply cut any source of water will be drawing the refugee crowd like flies to honey .... it'll also be the scene of many old western "dry gulch" shootings by the raider types ....

I wouldn't count on using any elaborate filtering system while gathering the water .... quik grab with minimum filtering of the bulk water .... further filtering and purification in the safety of your home/BOL ....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most RO systems use a fair amount of water in excess to what they produce. You do not get one gallon in and one gallon out. Water is constantly used to flush the filters. RO water is VERY pure. But many other systems produce water that is certainly acceptable for drinking. Many use carbon filters which have to be replaced every so often so extras would have to be on hand.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I had the PUR desalinator on my boat. It was the 80E, if I remember correctly. It served me well for two years in open ocean and questionable harbors.

You could operate it by hand but I only used the 12V system. It was not fast but it made way more water than I needed. This would not be a good system to put in a house but it would be fine to fill a tank.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> ...when/if city water is not available.


It isn't portable, but have you thought about building a BioSand filter?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

From an emergency point of view any filter system or filters period that requires power is useless, a good gravity type system will do just as good or better with no wasted water ,we lived in a world full of chemicals and accidents that at a moments notice can turn water into deadly matter, so a good filter is essential, water borne pathogens (helminths, parasites, bacteria and viruses), particulate matter, colour and other DOC, BCOD, organic toxins and inorganic toxins such as arsenic and mercury are in our water today,also BioSand Water Filter systems capable of removing fluoride are currently being developed.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Don't play games......*

When it comes to water filtration and portability.......don't mess around with cheap plastic and low quality.

Get a Katadyn. Ya they cost around 300 bucks, but they are virtually indestructible. The use of multiple prefilters with a carbon filter and good cleaning practices, these filters can be used on thousands of gallons of water.

You know what they say, you get what you pay for. When it comes to water, the most valuable survival resource, don't play games.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Aug 13, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone for taking the time to reply. After doing TONS of reading I think I have made up my mind on a 4 stage RO filter. In the event I loose water pressure I will use a hand type pump to pump water from my supply tanks or if I need to go mobile they are small enough to take with. It isn't something I would rely on in a 'bug out' situation. But, with the ability to filter 50 or so gal per day I feel it will support those I need to take care of. 

I do already have a VERY large sand/carbon/membrane filter that would be impossible to relocate without a great deal of effort. I did have tests done on the water that is city supplied and water after it is filtered to show what was removed. At the time my 10 person hot tub along with toilet bowls would generate a 'scum' ring. In an effort to eliminate this issue I again did TONS of research and got the above filter. It did eliminate the issue. Now, the hot tubs use is for emergency water collection/storage. I know it isn't an huge supply but should suffice as drinking/cooking for a decent amount of time.

Living on the Gulf Coast of Alabama I have grown accustom to minor forms of emergency situations which might leave me without some comforts, such as hurricanes. That level of preparedness is far from that of a country wide or world wide event. But, it does trade off in many ways I think..

Again, THANKS ALL for taking the time to reply and help. ALL of your comments were taken into consideration when I made my decision.

cheers,
FLY


----------

